# The raggie gang



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok as promised here are a few snaps i took today of the Raggie gang, they are all driving us mad wanting to go out into there run in the garden, but thats on hold until this weather settles.
The first two pics are of Alfie our Blue colourpoint boy who is almost 5 yr old, then we have Meighan our blue colourpoint female who is almost 3, then we have the old man of the bunch Oliver who is 51/2 yr old and last but by no means least we have Charlie our Seal bi-colour boy who is 31/2 yr old.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All of them looking as gorgeous as ever :001_wub::001_wub: They all pose so beautifully for you


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> All of them looking as gorgeous as ever :001_wub::001_wub: They all pose so beautifully for you


lol Thanks Lynn but the truth is I usually take about 30 odd pics and then pic out the better ones ......how on earth did we manage before Digital camera's lol........best wishes........Chris


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Great pics of the raggie gang Chris, ,:biggrin:,:thumbup1:,xx_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i tell you chris those raggies are a credit to you. i think thats the first time i have seen oliver did you get them all from the same breeder, or did you breed any of them?
long live the big raggie!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful Raggies.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> i tell you chris those raggies are a credit to you. i think thats the first time i have seen oliver did you get them all from the same breeder, or did you breed any of them?
> long live the big raggie!!


Hi Jenny thx for your lovely comments on the Raggies, Alfie , Meighan , and Charlie are all from the same breeder Oliver came from the Old English breed line and has in his pedigree a lot of the Blossom Time bloodline along with Petil-Lu and Patriarca , these lines were the British foundation lines of the UK Ragdolls..........best wishes......Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hi Jenny thx for your lovely comments on the Raggies, Alfie , Meighan , and Charlie are all from the same breeder Oliver came from the Old English breed line and has in his pedigree a lot of the Blossom Time bloodline along with Petil-Lu and Patriarca , these lines were the British foundation lines of the UK Ragdolls..........best wishes......Chris


oooh i know i spent a long time reading up on the raggies when i first got raffles in the nineties. he had alot of american lines in him, his father was hemlock trails tirawa and maternal grandfather keepsake abel and my sonni is a remminielace. have always loved the traditional raggie the best


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh my gosh they are some beautiful catties... i thought the first one was so beautiful but with each one they got more handsome!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Stunning cats :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

GOd i just love raggies


----------

